# 2017 cruze boost leak



## dan.pinnell79 (Apr 20, 2021)

Ok so i am new to turbo cars. But im farely adept at mechanics. I have a 2017 cruze 14.t that thrown a boost p1101 and p0299 codes. One is turbo underboost and the other i think went to the maf having issues. Which ties to the boost leak. No power at all. Used a half a tank is 70 miles....
So can anyone help me with some things to look for? Ive done a very basic visual inspection. But honestly i dont know what im looking for here. Where would i look for the most common issues that pertain to the boost leak? I was thinking about running the car and spraying carb spray around seeing if i can find it sucking air where it shouldnt be. But is this a stupid idea? Please help. 

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

It’s much better to boost leak test rather then spraying a flammable liquid around the engine and guessing. Have you considered doing that as an alternative?


----------



## Briaunna29 (Jul 15, 2021)

dan.pinnell79 said:


> Ok so i am new to turbo cars. But im farely adept at mechanics. I have a 2017 cruze 14.t that thrown a boost p1101 and p0299 codes. One is turbo underboost and the other i think went to the maf having issues. Which ties to the boost leak. No power at all. Used a half a tank is 70 miles....
> So can anyone help me with some things to look for? Ive done a very basic visual inspection. But honestly i dont know what im looking for here. Where would i look for the most common issues that pertain to the boost leak? I was thinking about running the car and spraying carb spray around seeing if i can find it sucking air where it shouldnt be. But is this a stupid idea? Please help.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk





dan.pinnell79 said:


> Ok so i am new to turbo cars. But im farely adept at mechanics. I have a 2017 cruze 14.t that thrown a boost p1101 and p0299 codes. One is turbo underboost and the other i think went to the maf having issues. Which ties to the boost leak. No power at all. Used a half a tank is 70 miles....
> So can anyone help me with some things to look for? Ive done a very basic visual inspection. But honestly i dont know what im looking for here. Where would i look for the most common issues that pertain to the boost leak? I was thinking about running the car and spraying carb spray around seeing if i can find it sucking air where it shouldnt be. But is this a stupid idea? Please help.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


Disd you figure it out, same things happening to my car.


----------

